# Yo



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally from New Jersey, currently going to school at Keene State in NH. Been riding for about 5 or 6 years. I've got a pass to Stratton, Okemo, and Sunapee. Hit me up if you ride there. Otherwise, I'm heavy into filming skate and snowboarding. I film for Windells Snowboard camp during the summer and with FM Productions/Buck 90 during the winter. Going to school for Graphic Design and Film Studies.

Generally, I kill it. Hit me up if you're from the ice coast and wanna ride some time.


The Setup:
Rome Graft 155
Burton Cartels
ThirtyTwo SL1s


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome. thats sweet you shoot film for windells. i was hoping to hit okemo this year again but we are just gonna hang at killington.


----------

